# [SOLVED] roller coaster tycoon 3 error message



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

hi. i normaly installed RCT3 on my laptop but when i click to play an error message appears "RTC 3 encoured a problem and needs to close" smth like this... and it asks if i want to sent a report... can anybody please tell me why is this happening and what can i do about it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

hey pharaoah... i followed the steps and run system requirements lab and it said that my video card does not meet the minimum requirement...Video Card
Minimum: 32 MB Video Card with Hardware T&L (ATI Radeon+/GeForce2 or higher)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) GMA 950) FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video RAM: Required - 32 MB , You have - 128.0 MB 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - No 
Video HW Rasterization: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 


is there something i can do on my laptop to fix that?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

integrated graphics really were not designed for gaming.that being said probably not alot you can do.


----------



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

ok man thank you anyway.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

sorry we couldnt help,but that is one downfall to most laptop's is the integrated graphics.:4-cheers:


----------



## dannysosa (Nov 27, 2009)

*roller coaster tycoon 3 error message*

i need help, there's an error message saying:
Your graphics hardware or drivers do not meet the minimum requirements to run this application.

This error has also been sent to Debug.log

OK: <Attempt to continue> Cancel: <Exit>

can someone find the solution? someone help me!:4-dontkno


----------

